# Incredibly Inspiring...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I dare you to try and watch this without the screen going all blurry...

If anyone thinks they cant do something, cant lose a bit of weight, cant get themselves fit then watch this and get a different perspective on their situation.

Enjoy...


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Seen it before but yes the screen still went blurry:thumb:

Good job Im not trying to talk :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

me too....

Must admit it is good to watch these things every so often and get a different perspective on life.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

seen that before.......touching!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen it before and afraid to watch again after what happened last time!!!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

chisai said:


> Seen it before and afraid to watch again after what happened last time!!!


:lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Powerfull stuff.


----------



## daveclayton (Sep 19, 2008)

you all just made my lass cry!!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

wow! no tears in my eyes then,NOT!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

That is awesome stuff! 

Blubbing like a girl and my work buddies are all looking at me funny!


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

now that is what you call a dad 
great man:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

No way!!!! man thats inspirational on a whole new level.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I might be missing something here, but why would the boy ask his dad for this?

And the dad.... wow! what a man!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Inspiring !!!


----------



## coxy (Aug 3, 2006)

Vyker said:


> I might be missing something here, but why would the boy ask his dad for this?
> 
> And the dad.... wow! what a man!


Maybe it was something he always wanted to do but couldnt. His dad probably made his dream come true.

The ironman is hard enough for most but to carry someone round, what a hero, suprised this hasnt had more publicity


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW amazing, what a father.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/teamhoyt.asp

It's nice to be able to link to a confirmation rather than a hoax warning. We played this video at church some months ago - in that setting, on the big screen, not a dry eye in the house.


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

thats incredible....very moving


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Wow thats some dad and more info on wiki.:thumb:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_Hoyt
And there own web site
http://www.teamhoyt.com/


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

watched the video, didnt flinch



> The thing I'd most like is that my dad would sit in the chair and I would push him once.


but that single line, made me well up like a little kid


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As of August 31, 2008, Team Hoyt had participated in a total of 984 events, including 229 Triathlons (6 of which were Ironman competitions), 20 Duathlons, and 66 Marathons, including 26 Boston Marathons.[1] They have also biked and run across the USA, in 1992 - a 3,735 mile journey that took them 45 days.

Stunned. And the bloke is now 69.......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Christ almighty.

Theres me saying nothing makes me upset :doublesho

What a man !!!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Powerful stuff - now wheres my kleenex!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

reviving this thread because its epic and more DWers should see it!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been speaking about this recently and couldn't remember where from. I have a relative in the US who does this with his son who has CP and is a member of one of the 'Team Hoyts'


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

speechless. thanks for sharing the clip.

Impster


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job my mrs isnt here,I had abit of a cry watching that video.
Its hard to imagine the love that guy feels for his son to do such things.
I can imagine showing that to a bunch of school kids here in england theyd just laugh and be disrespectful.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blimey thats impressive and touching! Brilliant achievement!


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow. Amazing. Made me blubb.



RoverIain said:


> I can imagine showing that to a bunch of school kids here in england theyd just laugh and be disrespectful.


re. the above...don't underestimate the compassion of kids, and don't tar them all with the same brush = they can be nice sometimes!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jason2800 said:


> > Rick was once asked, if he could give his father one thing, what would it be? Rick responded, "The thing I'd most like is for my dad to sit in the chair and I would push him for once."
> 
> 
> but that single line, made me well up like a little kid


Just read that bit on their website... now sitting in my office in work almost in tears....



:thumb:


----------

